# [SOLVED] Bridged interfaces w/out IPs

## gjy0724

I recently returned to running Gentoo as my primary desktop after a 5 year hiatus of running RHEL (Scientific Linux specifically).  This is also the first time running KVM VMs under Gentoo.  Anyway, with the RHEL products, they have the ability to create bridge interfaces for VMs to send traffic through without an IP on the physical interface.  The VM's themselves have ip addresses of the external network already.

::::::::::::::

/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ens3

::::::::::::::

DEVICE=ens3

NAME=ens3

ONBOOT=yes

NM_CONTROLLED=no

BRIDGE=ens3-br0

BOOTPROTO=static

::::::::::::::

/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ens3-br0

::::::::::::::

DEVICE="ens3-br0"

ONBOOT="yes"

TYPE=Bridge

Is there a way to do this within Gentoo?

Thank you in advance.Last edited by gjy0724 on Sat May 06, 2017 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gjy0724,

You can create an empty bridge and route traffic to it.

```
# We don't donate any hardware to br0

bridge_br0=""

# fix the macaddr

mac_br0="fe:54:00:1c:ab:06"

routes_br0="5.x.y.z"
```

Then on the VM side, its ethernet port in connected to br0.

On the VM host, br0 has no hardware nor any IP

----------

## gjy0724

Unfortunately I left out a very important point, for reason still unknown to myself I decided to use systemd with the system.  I don't believe I have any requirement to use it.

Anyway, as it turns out your post at least got me thinking.

The the following files solved my problem:

```
[NetDev]

Name=br0

Kind=bridge

```

```
[Match]

Name=br0
```

```
[Match]

Name=enp4s1

[Network]

Bridge=br0
```

Thank you for your help.

----------

